# Deadlift Alternatives?



## captaincaberman (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a hernia (Inguinal hernia/groin area) surgery back in 2006 and haven't done deadlifts since.  They honestly make me very nervous.  Is there an acceptable alternative to deadlifts or should I just try doing them again but go very light?

I don't want to get a hernia on the other side or pop my current netting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2008)

If you haven't healed from surgery in 2006, something is very wrong.  Start light, very light, and work up slowly.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> If you haven't healed from surgery in 2006, something is very wrong.  Start light, very light, and work up slowly.



I've healed, it just makes me nervous/uneasy the few times I've tried.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> I had a hernia (*Inguinal hernia*/groin area) surgery back in 2006 and haven't done deadlifts since.  They honestly make me very nervous.  Is there an acceptable alternative to deadlifts or should I just try doing them again but go very light?
> 
> I don't want to get a hernia on the other side or pop my current netting.



How did you know you had a hernia there?

I tried to research this many times on the net but I always come up with extreme cases.

Ive thought I may have one once or twice.  (In other words, I dont know if this is one of those kinds of hernias that you KNOW when you have it)


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> How did you know you had a hernia there?
> 
> I tried to research this many times on the net but I always come up with extreme cases.
> 
> Ive thought I may have one once or twice.  (In other words, I dont know if this is one of those kinds of hernias that you KNOW when you have it)



I was deadlifting too much weight (with bad form) and I think that started it, but I was doing incline dumbbell presses and one day I kicked the dumbbell up and felt/heard a loud pop come from the groin area.  I thought I just pulled something so I didn't do anything about it for a few days but the pain got worse.  I saw my primary doctor and he sent me to a specialist and he did the whole "turn your head and cough, oh by the way does THIS hurt?"  

He explained to me that it will most likely hurt when you are standing up, because you have stuff trying to push through the hole where your nads dropped through when you were little.  I went about a month or 2 without surgery, don't think I could've taken it much longer.  

I remember he said that they can't really detect it on an X-Ray but there's a series of questions they ask you *and* based on the "does it hurt when I do THIS?" he told me whether or not he thought it was a hernia.  It's a fairly humiliating experience but if you think you have one, I would get it checked out.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> I was deadlifting too much weight (with bad form) and I think that started it, but I was doing incline dumbbell presses and one day I kicked the dumbbell up and felt/heard a loud pop come from the groin area.  I thought I just pulled something so I didn't do anything about it for a few days but the pain got worse.  I saw my primary doctor and he sent me to a specialist and he did the whole "turn your head and cough, oh by the way does THIS hurt?"
> 
> *He explained to me that it will most likely hurt when you are standing up, because you have stuff trying to push through the hole where your nads dropped through when you were little.*  I went about a month or 2 without surgery, don't think I could've taken it much longer.
> 
> I remember he said that they can't really detect it on an X-Ray but there's a series of questions they ask you *and* based on the "does it hurt when I do THIS?" he told me whether or not he thought it was a hernia.  It's a fairly humiliating experience but if you think you have one, I would get it checked out.



Ok, lets start there...

What does the pain feel like?  Does it feel like someone is squeezing your nuts?  Pinch?  On a scale of 1-10, what is the pain?

I feel discomfort on my nut sometimes, but its never consistent and it never started with a pop or a sound.  And when I say discomfort I am talking about crossing your legs wrong, that kind of suttle pain, but when it happens to me, it just so happens both of my nuts are in between my thighs..so I think I am accidentally squeezing them.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, Akira.

*Hey Captain*, what sort of surgery did they do? Did they use the mesh "patch"? Either way, TripleT is right, jus test the waters _slowwwwly_, using your *best form*.

I also have what is technically considered a hernia, although it is not inguinal. That is, mine is (was?) a simple tear/weak area in abdominal tissue further up the road, and not downtown...if you get my drift. I haven't had surgery, but the specialist I saw said that it would be in my future for sure....just not any time soon.
I too have avoided many of the basic, heavy lift movements as well as ab work. But as time has passed, I have reached the conclusion that I will never make progress until I perform these core-related exercises. So, I have started with heavy-ish leg work, presses, etc. and have plans to start squatting, etc. again soon. One thing I have gained through all of this is that I now pay very very close attention to breathing, form, and how my body responds to different movements. Currently, the worst thing I have felt is a mild pressure/ocassional mild ache....usually goes away pretty quickly.
Don't psych yourself out. Just use your noggin', take your time, and see what works.
I'm sure some of the mods here would have great recommendations for you. Good luck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2008)

As TT stated, start slow - add one more rep every time you deadlifts.  Once you are comfortable with your form you can start adding more weight.  I was deadlifting 8 weeks after I had a double hernia repaired.    I started back at 135 but within a month I was back to doing 225 and worked my way back up to 455 before I maxed out.

Good luck.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ok, lets start there...
> 
> What does the pain feel like?  Does it feel like someone is squeezing your nuts?  Pinch?  On a scale of 1-10, what is the pain?



I remember feeling it around the area *and* it made my nuts hurt really bad after a while.  Bending over seemed to be the only thing that helped and if I had to blow my nose or cough I would pull my knee up towards my chest.  On a scale of 1-10 I would say it was around 9-10.  There was also a bulge right above my right nad.



> Hey Captain, what sort of surgery did they do? Did they use the mesh "patch"?



They used some kind of double-layered mesh patch.  I was out of the gym for about 6-7 weeks but when I came back it REALLY made me pay attention to my form and I started out with very very light weights on everything.  I also lost a lot of weight afterwards and I walk with an almost unnoticeable limp.

Don't quote me on this but I think the doctor said that if you get a hernia in the abdominal area that you should take care of it immediately because your intestines will push through and get "crimped".

I appreciate the advice guys!  I was doing 315 around the time it happened, now I'm lucky to start with 135.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd start with Sumo Style ... They are easier (for me at least).


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep. The mawashi would be a great support.....and kinda stylish too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2008)

Is that you, DM?  You be looking really happy there.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 22, 2008)

I wonder if those come in different colors


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> I wonder if those come in different colors



DM should know if anyone does.  Although he is old, he is still incredibly with it when it comes to today's fashions.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude, I do NOT look like Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2008)

There are alternatives to deadlifts, but if you really want to load up the posterior chain, or the lower body in general for that matter, then you are going to have to generate a lot of intra-abdominal pressure to properly "splint" your spine and protect it from unwanted shearing forces.

If it's okay according to your doctor(s), then go for it, just ease into as the others have said.  The worst thing that people can do, in my opinion, is get scared away from doing the most basic exercises because of past injuries.  Sometimes workarounds are defintiely necessary, don't get me wrong, but I think generally people can get back to the basic compound lifts assuming clearance from your doctor.

Don't be nervous, be excited!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Dude, I do NOT look like Captain Kangaroo.



 My bad.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 23, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> There are alternatives to deadlifts, but if you really want to load up the posterior chain, or the lower body in general for that matter, then you are going to have to generate a lot of intra-abdominal pressure to properly "splint" your spine and protect it from unwanted shearing forces.
> 
> If it's okay according to your doctor(s), then go for it, just ease into as the others have said.  The worst thing that people can do, in my opinion, is get scared away from doing the most basic exercises because of past injuries.  Sometimes workarounds are defintiely necessary, don't get me wrong, but I think generally people can get back to the basic compound lifts assuming clearance from your doctor.
> 
> Don't be nervous, be excited!



Thanks CowPimp!  I was curious what you or P-funk would say.


----------

